# Best Commentary on Westminster Shorter Catechism



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 7, 2013)

What is the Best Commentary on Westminster Shorter Catechism?

Eg, The Shorter Catechism Explained From Scripture, Vincent; Body of Divinity, Watson etc.

Any thoughts?


----------



## KMK (Nov 7, 2013)

Thomas Boston Works Vol I and II


----------



## bookslover (Nov 8, 2013)

Alexander Whyte (1882) has a very good commentary on the SC.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Nov 8, 2013)

Westminster Shorter Catechism Project

Thomas Boston's "Of Man's Chief End and Happiness"
Francis Beattie's "The Presbyterian Standards: An Exposition of the Westminster Confession of Faith and Catechisms."
James Fisher's "Catechism on the Catechism"
John Flavel's "Exposition of the Assembly's Shorter Catechism"
Matthew Henry's "A Scripture Catechism in the Method of the Assembly's"
Thomas Vincent's "The Shorter Catechism Explained from Scripture"
Thomas Watson's "Body of Divinity" 
Alexander Whyte's "Commentary on the Shorter Catechism"
John Whitecross' "The Shorter Catechism Illustrated"


----------



## py3ak (Nov 8, 2013)

In addition to the excellent resources available on the Shorter Catechism Project, my own favorite is John Brown of Haddington's _Questions and Answers on the Shorter Catechism_, known on Google books an _An Essay towards an Easy, Plain, Practical, and Extensive Explication of the Assembly's Shorter Catechism_. In spite of the title, it does live up to the name, being easy, plain, practical, extensive, and explicative.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 8, 2013)

What do you think specifically of the usefulness of "The Shorter Catechism Explained From Scripture" by Thomas Vincent?


----------



## MW (Nov 8, 2013)

Stephen L Smith said:


> What do you think specifically of the usefulness of "The Shorter Catechism Explained From Scripture" by Thomas Vincent?



It depends on what the use is. For clear and concise explanation Vincent's is very useful, and has the advantage of being historically close enough to the Catechism to shed light on its intention. For fuller well-rounded catechetical instruction I think John Willison's Example of Plain Catechising is the best. Fisher's explanation is more detailed. Then there are works like Watson's and Boston's which function as a whole body of divinity.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Nov 8, 2013)

How about Samuel Willard's Complete Body of Divinity?

https://archive.org/details/compleatbodyofdi00will


----------



## Free Christian (Nov 8, 2013)

A good friend many years ago gave me An Exposition of the Confession of Faith by Robert Shaw. I have found that useful over the years.


----------

